# ccw requirements



## austin88 (Aug 1, 2009)

what are the requirements to pass the ccw class in ohio do i have to pass a writen exam and shooot a target so many times without missing?? im scheduled to take it the 30th of august and was just wondering


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

You will want ot call your local State Police post. Or maybe they have a web site. That will get you all the info you need :smt023


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

austin88 said:


> what are the requirements to pass the ccw class in ohio do i have to pass a writen exam and shooot a target so many times without missing?? im scheduled to take it the 30th of august and was just wondering


Austin I'm glad you came to your senses! The CCW class and course - nothing to it.

It all depends on the instructor and you as to what you get from the class. If you are signed up I believe it was 4 hours class room and 2 hours range time if I'm not mistaken. The way my class went we sat in the classroom first, broke for lunch, came back to the range and shot at paper plates from 5 feet out to 15 feet, then took a short multiple guess test over the material we covered in the morning.

As far as the shooting goes you just have to show proficiency in handling and firing a handgun.

You will receive quite a bit of good information from the NRA instruction and they will inform you on the basic CCW laws. If you have questions the CCW class is the place to ask them. All of the NRA qualified instructors that I know are a wealth of information.

Good luck - I'm sure you won't have any problems.:smt023


----------



## thelonerang3r (Jul 30, 2009)

SaltyDog said:


> It all depends on the instructor and you as to what you get from the class. If you are signed up I believe it was 4 hours class room and 2 hours range time if I'm not mistaken. The way my class went we sat in the classroom first, broke for lunch, came back to the range and shot at paper plates from 5 feet out to 15 feet, then took a short multiple guess test over the material we covered in the morning.
> 
> As far as the shooting goes you just have to show proficiency in handling and firing a handgun.
> 
> ...


It's 10 hours class time now- with some range time. I've looked into it a bit but can't find a whole lot of info on the web. Just pricing and schedules. Can anyone tell me what is covered in class other than the laws?


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

thelonerang3r said:


> It's 10 hours class time now- with some range time.


10 hours class, 2 hours range


> I've looked into it a bit but can't find a whole lot of info on the web. Just pricing and schedules. Can anyone tell me what is covered in class other than the laws?


Here's what is in the Ohio Codes...2923.125



> (G)(1) Each course, class, or program described in division (B)(3)(a), (b), (c), or (e) of this section shall provide to each person who takes the course, class, or program a copy of the pamphlet prepared by the Ohio peace officer training commission pursuant to section 109.731 of the Revised Code that reviews firearms, dispute resolution, and use of deadly force matters. Each such course, class, or program described in one of those divisions shall include at least twelve hours of training in the safe handling and use of a firearm that shall include all of the following:
> 
> (a) At least ten hours of training on the following matters:
> 
> ...


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

Hey when your old like me you forget how long things take - the wife reminds me regularly :smt082 Thanks for the updates.

Now let me see if my memory works again here we talked about everything - handgun safety being the utmost of the conversation as it should be. Everything listed in the post by Bruce and there were alot of questions and discussion on where you can carry a concealed weapon.

I took the basic CCW and advanced tactical course at LAUHORNER INDOOR ARMS AND ARCHERY, Springfield OH. Just visited their web site and they have the 1 day course 10a.m. to 10p.m and a 3 day course 4 hours a night. They did a great job and the instructors were top notch. Plus they were cheaper than anyone else in the neighborhood $89.00.

Man it didn't seem like I was there that amount of time but when I went I think the class started at 8a.m.


----------



## rimler (Dec 22, 2009)

The previous post cover what it takes to get your CCW. After that, you need to make sure you get some trigger time. And getting comfortable with carrying a firearm. Best advice I was given was wear the firearm around your house as much as possible even if it is unloaded. This will help you get used to carrying the firearm and not feeling like you have an elephant attached to your hip and everyone sees it. Just some advice.


----------



## austin88 (Aug 1, 2009)

well guys i took the class about 2 months back at commence fire and would recommend them to anybody in the cleveand area looking to get there ccw. they make the 12 hour long class very interesting and very fun. i still haven't gone to actually get the license yet i just haven't had time with school and work but hopefully by summer i will have it. thanks for everyones advice


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

Hey congrats Austin - I did enjoy my class also.


----------

